# Front brakes for 2003 A6 4.2



## cheddardip (Jun 1, 2007)

I need to order front brakes for my 03 A6 4.2 quattro. What size rotor and how many pistons do I have?


----------



## cheddardip (Jun 1, 2007)

I think I have 321 rotors and 4 pads per side.

Any suggestions on where to order from?

http://www.blauparts.com looks like a good price


----------

